# Need Advice on Wall Mounted Shelving



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

working on some rendering of a upcoming kitchen renovation and i'm a bit concerned as to how to make this work.

i have designed 2 shelves to go on the "bar" area to hold wine bottles and glasses... the shelves are somewhat "cantilever" type shelving as shown below.










back panel is 3/4" plywood appx 72" w x 30" h, edgebanded on the visible edges

shelving is 10" deep, 72" w, 1.5" thick

aesthetically, i don't want to use any shelving brackets... 
but i fear that 3/4" plywood may not be enough to hold the weight of the shelves... furthermore, fastening the plywood to the wall is another concern...

what would be the best way to fasten the plywood to wall and shelves to wall/plywood while maintaining the clean and simple overall look?


----------



## JAGWAH (Nov 21, 2011)

kinghong1970 said:


> working on some rendering of a upcoming kitchen renovation and i'm a bit concerned as to how to make this work.
> 
> i have designed 2 shelves to go on the "bar" area to hold wine bottles and glasses... the shelves are somewhat "cantilever" type shelving as shown below.
> 
> ...


Consider insetting from the back of the plywood into the shelf a couple 6"x6" angle brackets See below


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

that would work... seems much more reliable/stronger way to fasten the shelves than what i found on the web... which involved building a hollow shelf (door in their example)...

now would there be a clean way to mount the plywood onto the wall w/o showing the screws on the face? or do i need to cover with a plug?


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

You can dado the center shelf pieces before you laminate them together & edge band creating a mortise for your brackets. exiting into backside dado to mount flush. You can also drill center & install metal dowels attached from rear. Here's some links that might give you more ideas. For mounting you could also modify the ply back & make it to accommodate a french cleat to conceal mounting.

http://www.woodweb.com/knowledge_base/Floating_Bookshelves_Without_Brackets.html

http://www.popularmechanics.com/hom...how_to_build_a_floating_wall_shelf_with_plans

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/11/30/floating-shelves.aspx

http://www.ronhazelton.com/projects/how_to_make_floating_shelves_for_a_dining_room/6


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks James... seems i've got some reading to do...

well, that's one less things to worry about... 
now to finalize a design that will make the wifey happy in the kitchen...


----------



## JAGWAH (Nov 21, 2011)

kinghong1970 said:


> that would work... seems much more reliable/stronger way to fasten the shelves than what i found on the web... which involved building a hollow shelf (door in their example)...
> 
> now would there be a clean way to mount the plywood onto the wall w/o showing the screws on the face? or do i need to cover with a plug?


 
French cleat


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

thanks Jagwah, but i want the plywood to be fully flush mounted flat against the wall... or as much as the wall allows for...

i think i've been looking at the italian contemporary kitchen cabinet showrooms too much...

perhaps screw in where it's hidden, behind the shelving, and adhesive on the rest?...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If you want something simple, you could attach the shelf to the backboard with long screws, and then use these brackets to mount the assembly. Brackets would go through backboard and into the shelf.










 







.


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

hmm... thanks cabinetman... so basically those brackets will mount to the studs and hence, the back panel does not bear the weight...
and will also help to fix the back panel onto the wall as well...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kinghong1970 said:


> hmm... thanks cabinetman... so basically those brackets will mount to the studs and hence, the back panel does not bear the weight...
> and will also help to fix the back panel onto the wall as well...


Yup.:yes:
 









 







.


----------

